# Venere Stole My Art



## MissSix (Jul 8, 2014)

I've been dealing with this on and off for a while now, and I just want to make sure to spread this to as many people as I can. 

The travel company Venere traced my art and the art of several others for an infographic. Someone actually got paid to rip my art off of Google and trace over it. This pisses me off to no end. On top of that the company has refused to even acknowledge my complaints. I have emailed them a few times and never got any replies. 

I want to make sure that everyone knows that this company is despicable. Do not trust them, do not recommend them, never give them a single dime! 

The link contains the infographic and the evidence of tracing.
http://sixrabbits.tumblr.com/post/104769361332/angry-jewfro-satan-sixrabbits


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

Wow, that's crazy! I remember when someone ripped off my art once. It was actually a friend of a friend of mine and I ended up telling him personally. He was pretty shocked I was the artist, but he took down my picture all the same.


----------



## MissSix (Jul 8, 2014)

Yeah, my first experience with art theft was a friend of mine tracing over my art (she still does, and she makes tons of accounts to avoid bans). It actually led me to changing my style to make it less appealing to her. 
Some people have no honor, and some of those people end up working for major companies getting paid for their stolen work while the rest of us struggle. 
Sure wish I could get paid for pulling stuff off Google and tracing over it.


----------

